# Dzelži / Hardware >  Serveru PSU

## Isegrim

Radās vajadzība pēc 12 V DC. Ienācās visai nikna šāda parikte. Lūgšu līdzēt ar padomu - *kā to palaist?* Še nav tik pierastā "zaļā", ko samest kopā ar "melno".

----------


## australia

Mjā. Varu iedomāties cik reti kādam ķimerētājam nākas sastapties ar nopietnu serveru barokļiem. Nez vai kāds spēs ko ieteikt.
Rauj vaļā.
Es būtu diezgan pesimistisks. Baroklis nesaņems kaut kādu diagnostikas atbildi no mātenes un momentā aizies gulēt.

----------


## ansius

meklējot AA21650

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showt...0#post19428269
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showt...9#post19634778

----------


## Isegrim

Nu nedodas vēl tas īstais pinout rokā! Tur gara GND lamele un vēl kādas astoņas (abās pusēs pcb pusēs), uzraksti detaļu pusē: 
PD 
DC 
E-POW 
DC - (nesalasāms) 
A2 
A1 
A0 
SDA 
SCLK 

Pulka laika esmu notērējis netā rokoties. Diezgan nopietns 12 V, *27 A* _heavy duty_ baroklis, ko iegādāju par mazu naudiņu. Var dabūt vēl, ja kādam interese. Rīki nav nodzīti, putekļu iekšā nav. Ļoti masīvi un blīvi piebāzti. Kapara dzesētāji un 60 mm ventilators.

----------


## next

> E-POW 
>  A2 
> A1 
> A0 
> SDA 
>  SCLK


 Izskataas ka tur seriaalais eproms iebuuveets tipa lai iekaarta vareetu atpaziit kas vinjsh ir.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Eslīdzīgu palaidu vienkārši caur 1K rezistoru bakstot pa vienam pārējos izvadus uz masu. Atradās īstais un palaidās.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, ja neveiksies, būšu zaudējis 10 €vrikus. Kaut kā pārdzīvošu.  ::

----------


## Edmundo

kur var dabuut? :Confused:

----------


## Isegrim

Šis un citi, kas bija piedāvājumā, sen prom.

----------

